# Craps Table



## Provo (Jul 1, 2010)

The center of the image is the HDR Image the rest is just photoshop edits
such as framing, gausian blur other images


----------



## Bynx (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey nice shot. I dont like the frame but the dice and chips are a nice addition.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 1, 2010)

Cool..  One thing i would change is the chips on top right.  Dont put those cheap ebay special chips.  Put nice clay chips!


----------



## pezuzaine (Jul 5, 2010)

luv this too!


----------



## Wheels47130 (Jul 9, 2010)

Awsome!


----------

